# Work visa process



## nerd_deluxe (Nov 19, 2013)

Hello, I'm supposedly starting a new job in Dubai in March, but have been waiting on paperwork from both my employer and the work visa. I recently received paperwork and the visa. 

But when I asked about the visa, it shows validity dates from Jan 27 2014 - Mar 27, 2014.

What the what?

So, what happens here? Will this automatically renew? Could they have the next time frame already set up? Am I asking dumb questions?

Appreciate any insight!


----------



## JJEFFERY (Jul 31, 2013)

I'm assuming you are not in Dubai and have not gone for your medical yet. Having just went through the visa experience, I got a copy of a temporary visa (sounds like what you're describing), which I presented on entry to UAE. My first day of work I gave my passport to HR, and a week or so later, our PRO took me to get the medical tests for my visa and the photo for my emirates id. I got my passport back a week or so after that with my permanent visa in it. You can just contact hr to make sure if you are concerned.


----------



## nerd_deluxe (Nov 19, 2013)

JJEFFERY said:


> I'm assuming you are not in Dubai and have not gone for your medical yet. Having just went through the visa experience, I got a copy of a temporary visa (sounds like what you're describing), which I presented on entry to UAE. My first day of work I gave my passport to HR, and a week or so later, our PRO took me to get the medical tests for my visa and the photo for my emirates id. I got my passport back a week or so after that with my permanent visa in it. You can just contact hr to make sure if you are concerned.


You're right in your assumptions: NOT in the UAE & haven't done the medical. 

This sounds consistent with what I'm doing. Supposed to start first or second week of March. All sounds good then...

Thanks for the help!


----------



## sidesh (Dec 28, 2013)

nerd_deluxe said:


> Hello, I'm supposedly starting a new job in Dubai in March, but have been waiting on paperwork from both my employer and the work visa. I recently received paperwork and the visa.
> 
> But when I asked about the visa, it shows validity dates from Jan 27 2014 - Mar 27, 2014.
> 
> ...


Congrats for getting the visa...Can you please let me know how many weeks it took to get the visa..I also have a signed a job contract with a company in dubai.They informed me that they have applied my visa on Jan 14 but still my visa is under process as per the information provided by them.I am little worried since its almost a month.Appreciate your response.


----------



## nerd_deluxe (Nov 19, 2013)

sidesh said:


> Congrats for getting the visa...Can you please let me know how many weeks it took to get the visa..I also have a signed a job contract with a company in dubai.They informed me that they have applied my visa on Jan 14 but still my visa is under process as per the information provided by them.I am little worried since its almost a month.Appreciate your response.


My company isn't the best communicators. From when they requested it to when I got it - 4 weeks. But looking at the effective dates, more like 2. That being said, I don't know where the holdup was - on them getting the visa or telling me about it.

Either way, it was 2-4 weeks.

It sounds like things have gotten bogged down somewhere. Hang in there


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Just thought I'd clarify something for people who are new to the UAE as I feel the term 'visa' is being used liberally here but sounds like what is being discussed on this thread is a work entry permit rather than a visa. 

A' work entry permit' (which is NOT a visa) is what nerd was issued. It is only an entry permit that allows the person to enter the UAE to work for the company that is sponsoring the permit. This way the person has a legal status while the actual residence visa is stamped on his passport. Entry permits are usually issued pretty fast (as in a matter of days) and you only need to submit a copy of your passport. 

Then there is the actual residence visa which is stamped on your passport and that can take days/weeks depending on the company and the skill of the PRO, and you have to submit your original passport for this, and you will undergo some medical tests as well. This happens only after you've arrived in the UAE. Once this visa is stamped on the passport, the person is able to sponsor their family visas too.


----------



## nerd_deluxe (Nov 19, 2013)

dizzyizzy said:


> Just thought I'd clarify something for people who are new to the UAE as I feel the term 'visa' is being used liberally here but sounds like what is being discussed on this thread is a work entry permit rather than a visa.
> 
> A' work entry permit' (which is NOT a visa) is what nerd was issued. It is only an entry permit that allows the person to enter the UAE to work for the company that is sponsoring the permit. This way the person has a legal status while the actual residence visa is stamped on his passport. Entry permits are usually issued pretty fast (as in a matter of days) and you only need to submit a copy of your passport.
> 
> Then there is the actual residence visa which is stamped on your passport and that can take days/weeks depending on the company and the skill of the PRO, and you have to submit your original passport for this, and you will undergo some medical tests as well. This happens only after you've arrived in the UAE. Once this visa is stamped on the passport, the person is able to sponsor their family visas too.


Thanks for this. I cannot speak for others, but my understanding of the entire process was clearly hazy. I appreciate the update and clarification!


----------



## AugustChristopher (Jul 24, 2013)

Dear dizzyizzy,

If you allow me- just to avoid any confusion:

In order to be delivered the entry permit, it not only requires your passport copy but it is at this stage that legalised copies of edu. cert. comes in play, right?

Thanks.




dizzyizzy said:


> Just thought I'd clarify something for people who are new to the UAE as I feel the term 'visa' is being used liberally here but sounds like what is being discussed on this thread is a work entry permit rather than a visa.
> 
> A' work entry permit' (which is NOT a visa) is what nerd was issued. It is only an entry permit that allows the person to enter the UAE to work for the company that is sponsoring the permit. This way the person has a legal status while the actual residence visa is stamped on his passport. Entry permits are usually issued pretty fast (as in a matter of days) *and you only need to submit a copy of your passport. *
> 
> Then there is the actual residence visa which is stamped on your passport and that can take days/weeks depending on the company and the skill of the PRO, and you have to submit your original passport for this, and you will undergo some medical tests as well. This happens only after you've arrived in the UAE. Once this visa is stamped on the passport, the person is able to sponsor their family visas too.


----------



## rita_ (Feb 17, 2014)

Hi there,

I'm an Australian living in Sydney. I'm in negotiations with a company in Dubai for a work contract. 

Can someone kindly let me know what documents are required for the residency visa? Does my Aussie passport suffice, or would I be needing any additional doco?

Thanks

Rita


----------



## sidesh (Dec 28, 2013)

dizzyizzy said:


> Just thought I'd clarify something for people who are new to the UAE as I feel the term 'visa' is being used liberally here but sounds like what is being discussed on this thread is a work entry permit rather than a visa.
> 
> A' work entry permit' (which is NOT a visa) is what nerd was issued. It is only an entry permit that allows the person to enter the UAE to work for the company that is sponsoring the permit. This way the person has a legal status while the actual residence visa is stamped on his passport. Entry permits are usually issued pretty fast (as in a matter of days) and you only need to submit a copy of your passport.
> 
> Then there is the actual residence visa which is stamped on your passport and that can take days/weeks depending on the company and the skill of the PRO, and you have to submit your original passport for this, and you will undergo some medical tests as well. This happens only after you've arrived in the UAE. Once this visa is stamped on the passport, the person is able to sponsor their family visas too.


I have signed a job offer with a company in dubai.They have asked a copy of my passport and also the attested degree certificate to have an Engineer visa.I have submitted all documents to them on Jan 14th.HR told me that they have applied on the same day for my visa but till date the visa is not issued.They have informed me that its still under process.Does it take that long?Any one have experienced the same ? I am really in bad shape now thinking abt this ....


----------



## AugustChristopher (Jul 24, 2013)

Sidesh,

Check those threads:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...living-dubai/254769-visa-processing-time.html 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...living-dubai/159348-visa-processing-time.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sandpit/308730-recruitment-how-long.html








sidesh said:


> I have signed a job offer with a company in dubai.They have asked a copy of my passport and also the attested degree certificate to have an Engineer visa.I have submitted all documents to them on Jan 14th.HR told me that they have applied on the same day for my visa but till date the visa is not issued.They have informed me that its still under process.Does it take that long?Any one have experienced the same ? I am really in bad shape now thinking abt this ....


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

sidesh said:


> I have signed a job offer with a company in dubai.They have asked a copy of my passport and also the attested degree certificate to have an Engineer visa.I have submitted all documents to them on Jan 14th.HR told me that they have applied on the same day for my visa but till date the visa is not issued.They have informed me that its still under process.Does it take that long?Any one have experienced the same ? I am really in bad shape now thinking abt this ....


It can take that long. The larger the employer the longer it takes sometimes. I would just follow up with HR, politely. 

My visa process at the moment is just about to get done, and has taken a little over a month too ...


----------



## AugustChristopher (Jul 24, 2013)

Rita,

Your answers are here I guess: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...fore-posting-useful-info-about-dubai-uae.html

You need to get your edu. cert. legalised and attested...marriage certificate etc..as well...try using the Forum Search tool...lots of threads from your compatriots..

Cheers



rita_ said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I'm an Australian living in Sydney. I'm in negotiations with a company in Dubai for a work contract.
> 
> ...


----------

